# Andrew Murray?



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jun 13, 2016)

I started to read The Deeper Christian Life, by Andrew Murray, and thought it was incredible. He talks about some things which aren't the usual Reformed talk, though, like baptism in the Holy Spirit. It seems that he was Dutch Reformed. Overall, is he a very solid writer in which the majority of what he says is reliable? Thanks.


----------



## MW (Jun 13, 2016)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Overall, is he a very solid writer in which the majority of what he says is reliable?



The higher life teaching affects all his writings on piety, and from what I can remember all his writings are on piety. If someone made a stew and put something in it which I couldn't stomach, the fact it pervaded everything would be enough to turn me off the stew.


----------



## JimmyH (Jun 14, 2016)

For any other dummkopfs, like me, among us who haven't known of higher life teaching ;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Higher_Life_movement


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jun 14, 2016)

So what is the real error in the teaching? I understand perfection in this life not being possible, but is there anything else that is off? I didn't here Murray teach anything about being perfect.


----------



## MW (Jun 14, 2016)

The basic problem with the higher life is the separation of regeneration and sanctification, and making the work of the Spirit in us an object of faith apart from the objective work of Christ for us. B. B. Warfield clarified this in his review of Andrew Murray's work on the Spirit, which is available here: http://journals.ptsem.edu/id/BR18891038/dmd012?page=34, about two thirds of the way down the page, and into the next page.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jun 14, 2016)

Oh okay, that makes sense. He talks about carnal Christians, so I think I see where he is going with that. Thank you.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks for that take on Murray, Matthew--and also the link to the piece of BBW on him. I was much exercised in the Deeper Life / Keswick movement as a young believer, and it was a great confusion and hindrance to my walk with Christ. Many of the Christian writers of that time (the early 1900s) were of that bent.


----------



## MW (Jun 15, 2016)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Thanks for that take on Murray, Matthew--and also the link to the piece of BBW on him. I was much exercised in the Deeper Life / Keswick movement as a young believer, and it was a great confusion and hindrance to my walk with Christ. Many of the Christian writers of that time (the early 1900s) were of that bent.



Steve, It was something from which I also enjoyed an early deliverance; thanks be to God for His mighty doctrines of grace.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jun 15, 2016)

So I guess this means I should return the Kindle book?


----------



## johnny (Jun 15, 2016)

MW said:


> Jerusalem Blade said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that take on Murray, Matthew--and also the link to the piece of BBW on him. I was much exercised in the Deeper Life / Keswick movement as a young believer, and it was a great confusion and hindrance to my walk with Christ. Many of the Christian writers of that time (the early 1900s) were of that bent.
> ...



Is the interest in the deeper life movement by some writers of this period a result of the Victorian fascination with all things spiritual, not just in the things of God but in seances and the like?


----------



## MW (Jun 15, 2016)

johnny said:


> Is the interest in the deeper life movement by some writers of this period a result of the Victorian fascination with all things spiritual, not just in the things of God but in seances and the like?



The higher life was a reaction to the nominalism of a professing Christian society, especially as liberalism increased within the churches. Spiritism may have shared some of the same milieu, but it seems to be a relic of romanticism reacting to and mingling with scientism's preoccupation with mechanical laws of the universe.


----------

